# Very overweight and very over forty.



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok. Be kind. 

i joined the gym 2 months ago. Initially I started by swimming 1,700 metres 3x per week. Being an ex competitive swimmer I found it hard to challenge myself and stop the boredom. But also being very overweight I was overly worrying about being in my swim suit and constantly felt self conscious.

I'm also 18st and 5ft 5. The weight charts state my ideal weight for health is 10st but i know I feel more comfortable and healthy at 13st so I want to lose 5 stone.

I have plantar fiscstitus in both feet so cannot run or do the cross trainer or anything that puts pressure on the feet. I'm having on going physio for this and don't want to inflame the condition.

I went into the gym 2 weeks ago and started 'lifting'. I only use the machines and don't do free weights simply because I don't know the techniques and I'm too shy and self conscious to ask or even look in the mirrors. But it's giving me a buzz and I feel hooked and want to step it up.

Ive been following a low fat high fibre/protein plan for the last 2 weeks and going the gym mon/wed/fri for 2 hours at a time.

Typically I spend 15 minutes on the stationary cycle and 15 minutes on the hand peddle with a high intensity 5 minutes on the rower. I walk to and from the gym which takes around 20 minutes each way.

I then use the weight machines trying to exercise all the muscle groups I know of from top to toe. I finish off with abdominal exercises with a 5lb weight.

I actually am clueless. I try to lift as heavy weight as I can doing 3 sets of 8 reps. The info I've picked up is from the Internet. I'm comfortable doing the weight machines but after 2 weeks I'm wondering if I'm heading in the right direction. I'm still very self conscious so don't want to use the free weights, at least not just yet.

Im 46 and I'm no longer happy to slim down anymore I want to slim and have a lot of tone and muscle mass. I don't expect miracles overnight and I know it's going to take many, many months to see some results but I'm willing to work very hard and be committed.

My typical daily eating is:

porridge oats made with water with chopped banana

coffee through the day with skimmed milk.

boiled/poached egg or omelette with salad or baked veg. Apple or banana.

Green veg with quorn.

fat free natural yoghurt with banana.

2+ litres of water through the day and more on gym days.

Ive not weighed myself for 2 weeks so don't know if this eating plan is working.

Im not confident to work with free weights until I've lost a substantial amount of weight.

Can anyone please guide me in the right direction of a good lifting gym programme?. Maybe write me one?.

At the moment I'm in the gym for 2 hours or over each time. I feel wasted afterwards so know that I'm pushing myself.

Im really really grateful for any advice or pointers

Thank you for reading

Lisa xxx


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

if you are serious about it hire a trainer, best way it is for sure if you are planning to stick to your program, someone qualified to sort out underlying issues)by the way it sounds there are and must be diagnosed) first, that is gonna be your best bet trust me and do not trust anyone on here for this advice over the internet,, from me diet wise I would advise you to get rid of all the carbs


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you so much for replying 

I've considered paying for a pt that are readily available at the gym I attend. But I feel embarrassed because of my size and worried that I'll make a tit of myself.

My weight gain is mainly due to 4 things:

quitting smoking, the menopause, being on quietapien and pregabalin medication that increase the appetite and being generally inactive due to the sedative effects of the medication.

Ive had the ok from my GP and my physio to attend the gym.

If I was to cut all carbs what would you suggest I replace them with on my daily food plan? 

I don't understand what you mean by underlying issues that haven't been diagnosed?

Thank you so much for your advice xxx


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> if you are serious about it hire a trainer, best way it is for sure if you are planning to stick to your program, someone qualified to sort out underlying issues)by the way it sounds there are and must be diagnosed) first, that is gonna be your best bet trust me and do not trust anyone on here for this advice over the internet,, from me diet wise I would advise you to get rid of all the carbs


Sorry to disagree but IMO PT's are a rip off. Most of them have done a shitty qualification and know very little. Also even if they are knowledgeable they still can't tell you anything that you can't read on UKM  Only thing it can help with is if someone pushing you to do "one more rep" would be helpful. IMO if you really do need a little extra motivation too push yourself in the gym a cheaper option is a cup of coffee, or caffeine pills, or other PWO stims.

Just my opinion but use the money you'd spend on a PT to buy some new clothes when you loose a few stone


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Sorry to disagree but IMO PT's are a rip off. Most of them have done a shitty qualification and know very little. Also even if they are knowledgeable they still can't tell you anything that you can't read on UKM  Only thing it can help with is if someone pushing you to do "one more rep" would be helpful. IMO if you really do need a little extra motivation too push yourself in the gym a cheaper option is a cup of coffee, or caffeine pills, or other PWO stims.
> 
> Just my opinion but use the money you'd spend on a PT to buy some new clothes when you loose a few stone


But from what you have read from my post am I heading in the right direction for weight loss and muscle tone? 

thanks for your reply

lisa xxx


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Da Cuckoo said:


> But from what you have read from my post am I heading in the right direction for weight loss and muscle tone?
> 
> thanks for your reply
> 
> lisa xxx


Sounds like it. You don't seem to be eating alot. You should aim for a small calorie deficit not a huge one or you'll burn yourself out and may end up quitting. A larger calorie deficit will also burn muscle rather than just fat.

You should be able to find online tools on Google that calculate your "maintenance calories"

You'll prob start noticing a difference in your body soon, don't get disheartened when the progress slows down though.


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Sounds like it. You don't seem to be eating alot. You should aim for a small calorie deficit not a huge one or you'll burn yourself out and may end up quitting. A larger calorie deficit will also burn muscle rather than just fat.
> 
> You should be able to find online tools on Google that calculate your "maintenance calories"
> 
> You'll prob start noticing a difference in your body soon, don't get disheartened when the progress slows down though.


thank you so much for your advice. I may just have bigger portions and more veg abs fruit to up my calorie intake.

Watch this space! xxx


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Da Cuckoo said:


> thank you so much for your advice. I may just have bigger portions and more veg abs fruit to up my calorie intake.
> 
> Watch this space! xxx


Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Let us know how you get on.


I definitely will. May even start a blog  xxx


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Da Cuckoo said:


> But from what you have read from my post am I heading in the right direction for weight loss and muscle tone?
> 
> thanks for your reply
> 
> lisa xxx


Firstly, huge respect for taking the plunge and making the effort, and secondly for coming on here and being so open.

Well done Lisa!

I personally have more respect for someone overweight who wants to make a difference than all of the "tight t-shirt gang" who spend most of the time looking in the mirror, training biceps, and use the gym as a social club.

So heres a few tips:

-Be patient, and stick with it. This is a marathon, not a sprint. Consistency is the key.

-lifestyle is as important as what you do in the gym.

-make small adjustments to your diet. As you loose weight your calorie requirements reduce too.

- try standing on a step and doing heel raises to stretch the planta fascia.

-ask the big guy or girl for help/a tip/or a bit of advice. They've nothing to prove so will often oblige. (Although ask at the right moment so not to interrupt their set.

- download www.myfitnesspal.com to montior you diet. Undereating can be counter productive too

- allow yourself a fortnightly cheat day......within reason. You're not being punished so a treat will make dieting so much more palletable.

-if i gets tough, come here and tell us why. There's a lot of experience on here, and you will find inspiration.

- remember that we all started somewhere!!!!

Good luck to ya!


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

Proteen Paul said:


> Firstly, huge respect for taking the plunge and making the effort, and secondly for coming on here and being so open.
> 
> Well done Lisa!
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you so much for your advice and pointers Paul.

I will definately keep them all in mind 

i shall continue to post to this lovely friendly site.

and will eventually pluck up the courage to ask for advice from those regulars at the gym who exercise within the free weights area...I will! lol

Lisa xxx


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Well done Lisa.

A PT could help you devise a decent routine. Your body will adapt to weights fast and to get results you contonuslly need to challenge it.

If it is possible - the single biggest thing you can do for your health is get off the Big Pharma drugs. Pregabilin is a particularly nasty med to be on long term. PM me if you want.

It's about consistency now and keeping going but not hitting burnout or injury too soon.

Definitely drink more water.


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

Coming off the medication is not an option unfortunately.

think I may have to bite the bullet and get some info from one of the PT's.

Thanks for replying 

lisa xxx


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Agree with lewdy 99% pt are rip off merchants keep going don't give up on your goals and before you know it you'll be there or thereabouts and feel extra special knowing you did what you set out to do. Good luck


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Right - I helped out the father of my best friend in a similar situation.

You don't need a PT.

You need to sort out your diet. Already started. You are one of the few cases where myftinesspal would help.

Swimming is brilliant - so keep it up. Track your times. Use it as a focus to improve. Try to beat the times. My partner used to be an elite level swimmer. Trialled for the youth olympic squad. Now she doesn't swim competitively. But she does still swim - and she won't mess around. She won't go to the pool with me because I don't take it as seriously. So focus on your swimming.

Cut out all alcohol, if you smoke stop. In a year you can be in good shape. You can make yourself healthy and make yourself live longer. If you have kids or people you love this can be a focus.

But it's all about diet. You need to cut the calories. Forget about a PT it won't help you now.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

For a very unconfident beginner, I think a few sessions with a PT is a fantastic investment. I did this as I was too intimidated to go near free weights and also because I wanted to learn proper form and technique from the get go and get a routine that works. A PT can show a beginner on weights how far to really push thenselves whilst avoiding injury. OP wants to build muscle not just drop bodyfat or diet alone would be fine.


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

well I did end up speaking to a PT at the gym today. He's actually going to write me up a gym plan and dietary plan over the weekend. Hes not charging me a fee for any of this either He's going to talk me through the exercises on Monday and the machines and weights I should be using. He was very understanding about me being self conscious and was very kind and approachable.

Just taking this step has already filled me with alittle more confidence.

Hopefully from next week I will be heading in the right direction.

Im pretty chuffed with myself actually 

Lisa xxx


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Easy to say Lisa, but don't be embarassed about your weight. We all have to start somewhere and at least your doing something about it. Best of luck.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Da Cuckoo said:


> well I did end up speaking to a PT at the gym today. He's actually going to write me up a gym plan and dietary plan over the weekend. Hes not charging me a fee for any of this either He's going to talk me through the exercises on Monday and the machines and weights I should be using. He was very understanding about me being self conscious and was very kind and approachable.
> 
> Just taking this step has already filled me with alittle more confidence.
> 
> ...


Good on ya. You'll be flying in no time Lisa


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lisa, welcome to ukm. Sounds like your getting everything sorted. Fair play to you! It can't have been easy 

Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you for all your kind comments and encouragement. Shall post on Monday and let you know how I got on 

lisa xxx


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Da Cuckoo said:


> Coming off the medication is not an option unfortunately.
> 
> think I may have to bite the bullet and get some info from one of the PT's.
> 
> ...


What is the pregaba for? If its just for pain talk to your doc about changing it for something else, along with anything else that makes you drowsy.

There are dozens of meds out there for each condition (especially pain) and you should be able to find one that doesn't affect your life in such a negative way. Tell your doc you can't handle the sides and there will be other options.


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> What is the pregaba for? If its just for pain talk to your doc about changing it for something else, along with anything else that makes you drowsy.
> 
> There are dozens of meds out there for each condition (especially pain) and you should be able to find one that doesn't affect your life in such a negative way. Tell your doc you can't handle the sides and there will be other options.


it's actually prescribed off label for anxiety and after trying loads of other meds over the years it's the only one I've found actually does work well along side my other meds.

Lisa xxx


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Da Cuckoo said:


> it's actually prescribed off label for anxiety and after trying loads of other meds over the years it's the only one I've found actually does work well along side my other meds.
> 
> Lisa xxx


You may find that after a little while the gym is diversion enough and you won't need it anymore


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

replace them carbs with protein(LEAN SOURCES) and add some healthy fats, consider a fast(NOT A JUICED one) as well may be to kick start things

my advice would be to get a proper trainer , for free does not sound well at all.

now another thing to do would be great if you buy yourself a threadmill and have access to it 24/7 - ie..e you'll be more and more encouraged to use it whilst the gym opening hours are a barrier

all that comes from a person who really like to push the pedal to the metal - fastest possible results


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> replace them carbs with protein(LEAN SOURCES) and add some healthy fats, consider a fast(NOT A JUICED one) as well may be to kick start things
> 
> my advice would be to get a proper trainer , for free does not sound well at all.
> 
> ...


He is a 'proper' trainer lol. Just because he's helping me out and not charging me an arm and a leg doesn't mean he isn't suitably qualified. I'm sure DW gyms wouldn't employ personal trainers who haven't attained the appropriate qualifications - but then no doubt someone is going to reply and say they do lol ;-)

Anyway it's a massive positive for me and a move in the right direction 

I suffer from plantar fiscstitus in both feet so cannot do impact exercises to the feet so the treadmill is an absolute no no and has for buying one I can just about afford my gym membership 

thanks for your advice though 

lisa xxx


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

Verno said:


> You may find that after a little while the gym is diversion enough and you won't need it anymore


I must admit I've started to feel a lot better since going to the gym


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

I've resisted the urge to lower the tone.

But curvy lady? Swimsuit?










Sorry.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@‌ Da Cuckoo

Lisa regarding this thing about a personal trainer - sod that.

Even if YOU pay for a friend's monthly membership fee, it's still cheaper than a personal trainer.

All you need to to keep putting posts up here and someone will be along to answer very soon.

Your friend will also get fit and you two will motivate each other.

And btw, what is this "Planting Fisticus" of which you speak?


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

@SuperPube


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Da Cuckoo said:


> @SuperPube


Hey, I apologised, and I promise I held it down for literally days!

In all seriousness, no need whatsoever to be feeling self con-shush (sorry forgot the spelling)

We're all in the gym because we're unhappy with our shapes.

No one is looking at you, no one is judging, everyone there is there for the same thing as you.

You'll be fine.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I have no issue with overweight people. I was one. That's what the gym and the kitchen is there for.

I have no issue with old people. I am one.

Relax, you will make progress and enjoy and look forward to your sessions.

A tip: keep some in reserve so you actually want to go back. In other words, don't max out every workout immediately.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> Hey, I apologised, and I promise I held it down for literally days!


A gentle breeze could hold that down!

i know.........

ive seen it!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> A gentle breeze could hold that down!
> 
> i know.........
> 
> ive seen it!


who hasn't


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I haven't read every post on here so forgive me if I am repeating what has already been said, just a few points, I had plantar fasciitis and it is painful, there is plenty of good advice on youtube about this, stretching in the gym etc.! I also bought myself some Hoca trail, ultra running boots (look them up) My feet are better now.

I think your diet needs a look at, not enough protein to aid recovery and to build muscle, I don't really go with this low fat diet stuff, I am 54, my avi was when I was 50, we were born in a time of no low fat foods and were much slimmer of these kids of today, just get your fats from a more healthy source and keep your eye on fast sugars, making your carbs complex.

Your training should maybe be half and half, starting with your weights then followed by cardio, I would keep the swimming up until your feet are better.

you can achieve your goals, as long as they are realistic, I think you must get yourself the blank canvas first then paint your own picture, good luck!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Firstly stop all this "low fat" nonsense.Fat is essential to health.That means any fat that is solid at room temperature.Butter, lard, Ghee Coconut.Saturated fats, plus high quality protein will ensure satiety and nourishment.Reduce carbohydrates to low levels.This diet that you have been following , may well be a factor in your overfat condition.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Hi Lisa, just wanted to say well done! My confidence level was at zero when I first started lifting too so I paid for a PT session & my confidence skyrocketed from there! You'll only need the odd one or two sessions so don't think you'll have to sink a lot of money into it or anything. In the meantime read as much as you can & scour this site for info. You've made the biggest & hardest step, well done!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Use the pt to get info,if they are any good they will do this . Small steps at firsr so you don't get discouraged. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

First session with my pt.

20 minutes plyometrics

20 minutes of cardio interval training

1 hour of weights (free and machine)

dietry plan of 1,400 Cals a day 50% protein, 25% carbs, 25% fats to get my fat loss revving.

I feel amazing. And I've learned that for a big girl I'm so much fitter and stronger than I thought I was

Lisa xxx


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Da Cuckoo said:


> First session with my pt.
> 
> 20 minutes plyometrics
> 
> ...


Well done Lisa. Onwards and upwards!!!!


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Lisa,

You've had all the advice re training so I won't repeat but re the meds. Seroquel (Quetiapine) and Pregabalin? Nearly everyone on Quetiapine puts on weight, it does something to you that makes you want to eat sugary s**t, and its near impossible to ignore. It also turns most people into a zombie the next day so hat off for getting down the gym in the first place...I honestly couldn't if I was on that.

Has your GP given you the reason why you're on both if its just anxiety?

J


----------



## Da Cuckoo (Oct 1, 2015)

Jason Gray said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> You've had all the advice re training so I won't repeat but re the meds. Seroquel (Quetiapine) and Pregabalin? Nearly everyone on Quetiapine puts on weight, it does something to you that makes you want to eat sugary s**t, and its near impossible to ignore. It also turns most people into a zombie the next day so hat off for getting down the gym in the first place...I honestly couldn't if I was on that.
> 
> ...


I suffer from GAD and BPD so need to take this medication. I have no choice.

Lisa

xxx


----------

